# OpenVpn server failure



## rowinms (Sep 7, 2009)

successor to failure at this moment.

Setup:

client -----> INTERNET <-->Server (Openvpn server installed)

server ip: 202.xxx.xxx.2
DNS from ISP: 203.xxx.xxx.21 / 203.xxx.xxx.22

My client PC can connect to the VPN server, however it is not throwing a gateway.  Also, I only want to connect clients to this server and get IP address from the same server. need help, thanks in advance.

server.conf


```
port 1234
proto udp
dev tap
ca /cert/ca.crt
cert /cert/server.crt
key /cert/server.key 
dh /cert/dh1024.pem
ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
server-bridge 202.xxx.xxx.1 255.255.255.0 202.xxx.xxx.5 202.xxx.xxx.50
push "redirect-gateway"
push "dhcp-option DNS 203.xxx.xxx.21"
client-to-client
cipher BF-CBC
tls-auth /cert/ta.key 0
comp-lzo
user nobody
group nobody
persist-key
persist-tun
verb 3
keepalive 10 60
ping-timer-rem
```


----------



## crsd (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have

```
pull
redirect-gateway
```
in client config as well?


----------



## rowinms (Sep 7, 2009)

hi crsd:

nope, not having that one. 
what is pull and redirect-gateway for the client view?
please see my client.ovpn


```
client
dev tap
proto udp
remote 202.xxx.xxx.2 1234
resolv-retry infinite
nobind
user nobody
group nobody
persist-key
persist-tun
ca "C:\\Program Files\\OpenVPN\\easy-rsa\\ca.crt"
cert "C:\\Program Files\\OpenVPN\\easy-rsa\\client1.crt"
key "C:\\Program Files\\OpenVPN\\easy-rsa\\client1.key"
tls-auth "C:\\Program Files\\OpenVPN\\easy-rsa\\ta.key" 1
cipher blowfish
comp-lzo
verb 3
```


----------



## crsd (Sep 7, 2009)

"pull" pulls what you are pushing on server (though "client" implies "pull") and "redirect-gateway" actually applies pulled-in gateway.


----------



## rowinms (Sep 7, 2009)

thnks.. so how do i do that?


----------

